# PSA - Burlington, CT



## WoodCore (Oct 28, 2010)

The Lamson Corner (Scoville Road) parking area that many of us frequent when riding up in Burlington, CT is off limits for the foreseeable future.  The NBWD has posted no parking and new no mountain biking signs and has begun to issue tickets for parking and trespassing. This is not a joke!! They definitely mean business this time for sure. It's in everyones best interest if we respect the NBWD, stay away from this area and ride elsewhere until things cool down.

http://crankfire.com/media/photo/9637


----------



## bvibert (Oct 28, 2010)

Not that I think anyone here would, but please don't rip the signs down!  Respect the water department and just stay out of there.  Someone posted a picture of a parking ticket that was issued too.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 29, 2010)

This truly blows....

Steveo


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 29, 2010)

Clearly not a CT. rider here so I feel kinda out of the loop. Why the new signage?  What is the conflict?

After seeing so many reports from you guys on this area, it seems like a big loss.


----------



## Greg (Oct 29, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> After seeing so many reports from you guys on this area, it seems like a big loss.



Not really. Plenty of other legal parking. It does suck though as Lamson Corner is sort of the hub of the network. I was just thinking about getting back out for a few rides too.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 29, 2010)

Greg said:


> Not really. Plenty of other legal parking. It does suck though as Lamson Corner is sort of the hub of the network. I was just thinking about getting back out for a few rides too.



Pick me up, i'll ride out of Scoville with you.


----------

